# Bad mastic!!!



## mindfield (Sep 30, 2011)

I am having some trouble convincing some "old school" roofers that mastic should not be seen on a new shingle roof or modified flat roof, let alone used as primary waterproofing for pipes and flashings... could someone please post some pictures of severe mastic breakdown and failure?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

If they work for you, fire them. That'll shut the rest up.

I have numerous pics, but right now I have too many to look through. 


With proper reinforcement the mastic might last 15 years, but will just look plain god awful!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

mindfield said:


> I am having some trouble convincing some "old school" roofers that mastic should not be seen on a new shingle roof or modified flat roof, let alone used as primary waterproofing for pipes and flashings... could someone please post some pictures of severe mastic breakdown and failure?


For mod flat and BUR roofs Mastic is used, may not be seen but if you dont use it your doing it wrong.


----------

